
Falcon lands on droneship, tips over post landing. - manaskarekar
https://www.instagram.com/p/BAqirNbwEc0/?taken-by=elonmusk
======
gus_massa
Submitted a few minutes before:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10922386](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10922386)
(13 points, 1 hour ago, 2 comments)

